# Brake Rotor Removal 4WD



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it might be time to change the front rotors on my '97 4WD as I'm getting some pulsating when I brake. The rotors are at least seven years old and are scored.

So, I've done rotors on cars before but they were 2WD. The manual locking hubs are kinda' in the way. 

What's the deal with getting those rotors off? My Haynes manual is confusing at best (something about using magnets??  ) and I've found nothing on YouTube.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This should help:

http://www.justanswer.com/nissan/15qtj-remove-front-rotors-91-nissan-d21-4wd-pu.html

You tube, 3-part series:

How to Service Hub Bearing/Brake Disc Rotor/Pads - Nissan Front Differential 4x4 service - Pt 1/3 - YouTube

How to Change Hub Bearing/brake disc Rotor/Pads - Nissan Front differential 4x4 service - Pt.2/3 - YouTube

How to service Hub 4x4 Bearing/Brake Disc Rotor/Pads -Nissan Frontier- Pt 3/3 - YouTube


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks very much! 

I was typing the wrong message in the YouTube search field, I guess. I figured something had to be out there.

Will let everyone know how it goes. Wanna' get it done before it gets too cold for working in the driveway.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Just checked out the videos. I had actually seen these videos already, but I dismissed them as they were for a Frontier as opposed to my D21. Also, the fellow in the video has auto hubs (mine are manual).

Anyways, I think what I'll do is dive in and see if there are any significant differences as I proceed.

Who knows, maybe I'll do up a tutorial for my truck...if it goes well, of course.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's not much difference. The front hubs were pretty similar between them. Most important thing is to not over-tighten the wheel bearings during reassembly.


----------

